# Buying used or new sweeper-suggestions??



## montanag

Hello

I live in Missoula, MT and currently have a landscaping and irrigation company. We do large commercial snow removal as well, and I have been interested in sweeping for about a year, but haven't really done too much about. I have a bit of time on my hands this winter and was seeking any advice you might have. If you are looking at used equipment, what are certain things you look for?? the good, bad, or ugly of machines. Are there mechanics out there who specialize in sweeper repair, or should one start at a distributor? And last, how did some of you get started in this specialized line of work?? Thanks in advance for any advice.

Greg


----------



## hickslawns

Greg- Look at more than just miles. Look for an hour meter. You can find a low mile machine that is worn out. Never leaves the mall, but is trashed at 30k miles. Look up world sweeper forum and you will get many answers and insight into the world of sweeping. Good luck. As far as new/used, they all require maintenance and they all break.


----------



## montanag

Thanks Phillip, I will start there and come back a more educated buyer. Good luck out there.


----------



## hickslawns

Glad I could help. There is enough info on there to read for weeks. I am pretty dumb tho an' bearily reed. lol


----------



## dr.lawn21

Greg,

We bought our sweeper (Tennant 830) from a guy in Missoula. I think the name of the company was Aero Power Vac or something. When we first decided to do sweeping, i just looked in the phone book for business in other towns in MT that did power sweeping, called them up and asked the same Q's that you are asking. I called Aero Power Vac in Missoula, and the guy told me that they had a sweeper for sale. I'm sure after looking at the sweeper website that you are a little more familiar with the types of sweepers out there and what the best is for your application. The 830 works perfect for us. We do not have to trailer it, just drive it from job to job, and since it is all wheel steering it will get into about any small space. Well I hope this helps. Give me a call any time and I will try to answer any more questions. :salute:

Jeff


----------



## plowtime1

Hi Greg,
I'm located in the NE... We provide several different types of machines for certain pavement and clean-up applications. If you would like additional info, send me an email @[email protected]

Fred


----------



## scoopdog

*sweeper*

This business I think is getting very difficult with fuel prices and Competition. We sub all of or sweeping to a company until 1/1/08. We just were not competitive sweeping any more with subs. I snowplow a large mall in ohio and saw the sweeping company using a pull behind sweeper. I said what a joke!!! Man was i wrong. I watched this Victory sweepers T-500 pick up everything and fast. I went home and found a website on them and called. I got a new sweeper for $15,000 that has no headaches and works awesome. You may want to look into it. it uses almost no fuel.
$15000 + no fuel (little) + no problems = winner 
I also looked into the big sweepers and found that you are better to buy new and make a $1200 a month payment than buy junk at $500 per month and put another $500 in it a month plus your time. Tymco had the best deal on large sweepers $64000 for a 210 tymco. It had everything on it.


----------



## plowtime1

Although I would not to pick up the pile after the manual dump mechanism, glad to hear its worked for you for minimal cost.


----------



## plowtime1

Not biased to any one manufacturer here but... I believe "all sweepers" whether picking up litter or seasonal sand have certain criteria and/or niche to numerous applications out there. 
I find the slide out versions for litter or leaf pick-up perfect as you still have the dumping capabilities. JMO


----------



## Gregg Blair

Greg,
There is a sweeper trade association which may also be helpful to you.

North American Power Sweeping Association

www.napsaonline.com


----------

